# best way to lift plow



## HANDYMAN SAM (Jan 7, 2009)

right now i have the cycle country manual lift I would like to get a electric lift or winch but the honda shop told me the best was the manual lift
thanks,
Scott


----------



## nelson84 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm rocking the manual lift. It lets you idle down before hitting reverse.


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

Plowed for years with the Cycle Country manual lift - I always thought the electric would just be another thing to maintain.


----------



## sdubfid (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't see how you guys can use manual lift unless it is just for your driveway. Electric lets you have infinite height adjustment, and you can raise and lower while driving/turning etc.

I was running the winch and am now using the warn electric lift. I highly recommend the winch. The warn electric lift is very slow compared to a 3k lb winch. It does draw a lot less power though.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sdubfid;705850 said:


> I don't see how you guys can use manual lift unless it is just for your driveway. Electric lets you have infinite height adjustment, and you can raise and lower while driving/turning etc.
> 
> I was running the winch and am now using the warn electric lift. I highly recommend the winch. The warn electric lift is very slow compared to a 3k lb winch. It does draw a lot less power though.


Not only that but ypu cannot use a cab!!!


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine is a manual lift and I can see advantages to it. I have a few high spots where I need to lift the blade ever so slightly to clear the obstacle. A manual lift gives you that tactile feedback (feel) that you can control very easily. On the other hand, I can see an advantage to the infinite height adjustment of the winch control. I was plowing last night and I was holding the blade about 3 inches from the ground for a pass or two because full up and full down were not just right. Whatever, personal preference. Manual lift is fast, easy and very functional, winch lift is cooler and adds some capability. Look at my avatar, it shows the manual lift handle for a City Slicker plow. The gray handle on the left hand is in the full back, locked position which means the blade is raised. Push the handle forward and the blade drops to the ground. The handle travels basically from the rider's knee to his hip. Pretty easy.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in the winch camp also or some type of Electric Lift. 
Let's you set the height of the blade if you want/need too, I have tried to hold the blade height with a Manual Handle a few times and once your blade is engauged in the snow the blade drops to the ground.due to the weight of the snow on the Blade from my experience It was a Cycle Country Blade on a Praire 300 was mounted inside your knees next to gas tank.

Maybe some of the other set up's are better, I know of a guy who had the Manual Handle on a Cycle Country blade and tried a winch but liked the manual handle better.

I guess for me I can keep both hands on the handle bars and use my right thumb on the Mini Rocker Switch to raise and lower the blade seems to give me better control of the machine then if I was having to have my hand on the lever for up/down on the blade.

alot would depend on also how far due you plow and then pick up the blade/back up turn around drop the blade.

Most of my Plowing is cross ways on my drive 20' stop back up mover over 5' plow another 20' stop back up move over 5' repeat process 10 times and then on to the next drive.

I ran a winch for 6 years and the last 2 years have an Electric Actuator so I can provide Down pressure for back dragging snow away from the Garage doors on 2 of the 3 drives that I due.

there is no right or wrong and this is better than that. Alot depends upon where your plowing and what would work best for you. 
sublime out


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I have used an winch for the past for years and i love it. I had a buddy with the manual lift and i didn't fell like a had the same amount of control. Not to mention a lot of the drives and sidewalks i do are very unlevel and would be hell to hold the blade. So i say winch or some type of electric lift.:realmad:


----------



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

Winch all the way


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you guys need to update your equipment lol, i like the tactile feeling of a button that weighs a gram, and all you have to do is push it lol. then if i get stuck itll help there also .once you learn the way your winch works its awesome imo


----------

